# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Beatty Robotics, Asheville, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

vimeo.com/camillebeatty

Founder - Robert Beatty

Projects:

Aluminalis, 16-legged walking creature

Alumini, 12-legged Walking Robot

----------


## Airicist

The Mars Rover by Beatty Robotics
August 6, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Lunokhod - Lunar Rover
July 19, 2013




> This is a video of our Lunokhod robot. Lunokhod, which means "Moon Walker" in Russian, was the first roving remote-controlled robot to land on another celestial body. As soon as we saw pictures of it, we fell in love with the Jules Verne-style steampunk design, the double rocker bogie suspension system, and the cool spoked wheels. We built this miniature version of Lunokhod for a space museum in Prague. Lunokhod uses an Arduino Nano microcontroller, a Sabertooth motor controller, an Xbee radio, and eight Pololu gear motors. The chassis parts and other metal parts are custom designed and machined on our home-made CNC Mill.

----------


## Airicist

President Obama discusses Beatty Robotics at the White House
January 26, 2017




> We have exciting news to share! President Obama invited Beatty Robotics to the White House. The President officially proclaimed June 18 as America’s first National Day of Making. The event was attended by the President, cabinet members, senators, CEOs of tech companies, deans of universities, and techno-dignataries from across America. We were deeply honored to be part of this amazing celebration of the Maker Movement.
> 
> As part of the mini Maker Faire that the President hosted in the White House, the girls, Jennifer, and I setup the Mars Rover and a few of our other robots in the Grand Foyer of the President’s residence. Our exhibit sat beside several others, including a group of engineers from the Smithsonian who created the first-ever life-size 3D-scanned and printed bust of a U.S. president. Through the course of the day, we met with and exhibited to many wonderful people, including the Director of the National Science Foundation, ranking officials from NASA and the Navy, Dean Kamen (inventor of Segway, FIRST Robotics, etc.), Dale Dougherty (Founder of MAKE Magazine and Maker Faire), and many others. But the highlight of the day was President Obama’s speech to the nation on the Maker Movement in which he discussed Beatty Robotics. When he asked Camille and Genevieve to standup, the whole room burst into applause. It was awesome.
> 
> This video is a highly condensed 4-minute version of his 20-minute speech at the event, including the part where he discusses Beatty Robotics (at 1:20).

----------


## Airicist

Mars Rover 2016
October 11, 2016




> Camille takes our latest Mars Rover to the Asheville Museum of Science (AMOS) for a test run.

----------


## Airicist

Camille Beatty Maker Portfolio
September 30, 2017

----------

